# Interior Lights Seem Very, Very Dim



## Watchie (Oct 13, 2019)

The interior lights of my 2019 Atlas seem very dim. I've gone to the vehicle settings and while there appears to be an option to increase/decrease the footwell lighting I can't find anything like that for the overhead lights.

What am I missing?


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

Too dim for what? Have you turned on the reading portion of the light?


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

Watchie said:


> The interior lights of my 2019 Atlas seem very dim. I've gone to the vehicle settings and while there appears to be an option to increase/decrease the footwell lighting I can't find anything like that for the overhead lights.
> 
> What am I missing?


Yeah my 2019 was super dim. I bought the deAutoLed kit for the atlas. Now its really well lit. The LEDs are bright the only hang up is replacing all the bulbs. Kit even has replacement bulb for the glove box.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

I updated mine to all LEDs. I just bought them on Amazon because I wasn't sure I'd like it and didn't want to Shell out for DeAuto. MUCH brighter. I'd actually like to be able to dim those a bit now!


----------



## foofighter28 (Aug 4, 2000)

Tim K said:


> I updated mine to all LEDs. I just bought them on Amazon because I wasn't sure I'd like it and didn't want to Shell out for DeAuto. MUCH brighter. I'd actually like to be able to dim those a bit now!


Did you get the "kit" from Amazon reseller?

My phone


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

My Atlas w/ the kit









Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Jcperson84 (Nov 22, 2019)

What surprise me was the LEDs for the sun visor and for some reason the airheads candy that come w/ each purchase. Lol 

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## kturek (Dec 28, 2018)

The best thing we ever did to Atlas was full LED kit by deAUTO. Interior is now like a different car and so is exterior. Awesome, thanks guys for great product


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

*Higher Temperature Interior LEDs*



Tim K said:


> I updated mine to all LEDs. I just bought them on Amazon because I wasn't sure I'd like it and didn't want to Shell out for DeAuto. MUCH brighter. I'd actually like to be able to dim those a bit now!


Tim: I’ve been considering the LED interior upgrade myself; since you installed yours, have you seen any problems with the higher temperature LEDs – melting, burning smell, deformed plastic, discolored lenses, etc? I know these brighter LEDs give-off allot more heat then the factory 5W bulbs, just wondering...


Thank you Tim,


TW


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Only thing I've noticed is a couple of the cheap LEDs started flickering but I just swapped them out. I think it was bad bulbs 
Otherwise it has been fine. I don't think they are any hotter than the incandescent bulbs. Plus, I don't think they run long enough to overheat. How long do you really have dome lights on?


----------



## TWs/VW (Jan 9, 2019)

Tim K said:


> Only thing I've noticed is a couple of the cheap LEDs started flickering but I just swapped them out. I think it was bad bulbs
> Otherwise it has been fine. I don't think they are any hotter than the incandescent bulbs. Plus, I don't think they run long enough to overheat. How long do you really have dome lights on?


Good points - thank you.

TW


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

Tim K said:


> Only thing I've noticed is a couple of the cheap LEDs started flickering but I just swapped them out. I think it was bad bulbs
> Otherwise it has been fine. I don't think they are any hotter than the incandescent bulbs. Plus, I don't think they run long enough to overheat. How long do you really have dome lights on?


Tim,

Are you still happy with your led kit? Have an amazon link you can share?

Thanks!
Rich


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Exterior:
Rear Turns - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071FB824J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
Reverse Lights: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D9DFWGM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

----------------

This is what I sort-of have for the interior. I've switched some of mine around because of fitment / light styles. There are 15 total interior lights depending on your Trim. I have the SEL Premium.

----------------

Visor lights: 2

Sirius 36mm Festoon LEDs:
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00MRCK23E/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s02?ie=UTF8&psc=1



----------------

The rest of them are 194 bulbs, but LEDs come in many styles and the housings are different. I used these for MOST of mine. These put out the most light of the ones I tried.

Auxito 194 LEDs
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071LHP5WP/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Dome lights: 6
Door/Convenience lights (front doors): 2

----------------

The Auxitos will "fit" in the housings in the following places, but it is not a good fit. They don't slide all the way in. The Yorkim's fit better but give out less light due to the LED patterns.

----------------

Yorkim 194 LEDs
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07HQ5S15Q/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o07_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Cargo Area: 2
Footwells: 2
Glove Box: 1

----------------

The only problem I have had with any of these LEDs is I got two bad Auxito bulbs that flickered...but they came in a pack of 10 so I just replaced them. Also, the cargo area and footwell housings have a clear plastic lens that appears to cause the LED's to throw a yellow grid pattern on the carpet. I was able to solve this with a piece of scotch tape or clear vinyl over the housing. It diffused the light and eliminated the pattern.


----------



## Tim K (Jan 31, 2001)

Here's the thread where I discuss the yellow grid pattern. DeAuto checked in to explain why their bulbs don't do this.... but I couldn't spring for their whole kit so I had to make mine work. I thought the free scotch tape fix or the $9 vinyl fix was more cost effective for me. 

https://forums.vwvortex.com/showthr...-a-yellow-pattern-b-c-of-the-plastic-diffuser


----------



## rvwatlas (Apr 28, 2019)

Tim K said:


> Exterior:
> Rear Turns - https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B071FB824J/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> Reverse Lights: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07D9DFWGM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o00_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1
> 
> ...


SO AWESOME! Thanks, Tim! I can't wait to retrofit my car. It's so much cheaper going this route.


----------

